# Es keimt ein schrecklicher Verdacht in mir!



## wilson (25. Oktober 2006)

Auf dem Vertex Rahmen 2007, den ich seit heute mein Eigen nenne, fehlen sowohl die bis anhin doch so gern präsentierten "handbuild in Canada"-Kleber und auch die Signatur des Schweissers. Könnte es sein, dass die Leute bei Rocky dazu übergegangen sind, ihre Rahmen auch in Fernost und nicht mehr in der hauseigenen Schmiede schweissen zu lassen....


----------



## Catsoft (25. Oktober 2006)

Mein CXR hat noch "Build in Canada", allerdings innen na der Kettenstrebe :confused


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Toni (25. Oktober 2006)

Bei meinen Rockys ist auch nur das Signature signiert.

Edit kommt gerade aus dem Keller und meint, das stimmt gar nicht!
Das 05er Element 30 ist auch signiert, das 06er Slayer aber nicht.


----------



## Osti (25. Oktober 2006)

mein 06er Slayer ist signiert...


----------



## soederbohm (25. Oktober 2006)

meins auch


----------



## Rocklandbiker (25. Oktober 2006)

mein VERTEX 2005 ist auch nicht signiert. Wobei mein Slayer 2005 wiederum signiert ist. Komisch


----------



## wilson (25. Oktober 2006)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Mein CXR hat noch "Build in Canada", allerdings innen na der Kettenstrebe :confused



Build in Canada kann irgendwas heissen. Zusammengebaut in Canada z.B. Nur *hand*build in Canada würde für mich in Canada geschweisst bedeuten...


----------



## Der Toni (25. Oktober 2006)

wobei die beiden Signaturen meiner Rockys auch noch mal unterschiedlich sind.
So in etwa frei übersetzt beim Element30: Einer der zuständigen Schweißer hat hier signiert; beim Sinature: Der Schweißer der den Rahmen geschweißt hat ....


----------



## wilson (25. Oktober 2006)

Es wird immer undurchsichtiger. Auf bikes.com steht der Zusatz "hand crafted" bei allen aktuellen Modellen ausser bei den Vertex und den Stahlmodellen  . Auf meine Anfrage teilt mir bikeaction.com mit, dass das Vertex 70 mit Sicherheit in Canada gebaut werde. Aber eben, was heisst das schon...


----------



## Hedonist (25. Oktober 2006)

zitat von bikes.com..

"Wir sind in British Columbia verwurzelt Seit 1981 bauen wir unsere Bikes in Vancouver, British Columbia (Kanada). Wir sind stolz darauf. Beim Biken in den Bergen hier behält man einen klaren Kopf - deshalb entwickeln und bauen wir unsere Bikes nach wie vor selbst. Unsere gesamte Firma befindet sich untern einem Dach. Unser Versprechen: Qualität Wir entwerfen, entwickeln und fertigen unsere Bikes an einem Ort. Dabei können wir auf das Wissen und die Erfahrung unserer langjährigen Mitarbeiter bauen. Leute, die den Unterschied zwischen einem guten und einem ultimativen Bike sofort erkennen. Das Ergebnis sind Bikes, die wissen, woher sie kommen, für Biker, die wissen, wohin sie wollen."

und weiter..

"Wir bei Rocky Mountain sind stolz darauf, einige der besten Schweißer der Welt zu beschäftigen. Wir sind so stolz, dass bei uns jeder seine Rahmen signiert. Ohne jahrelange Erfahrung lassen wir niemanden an unseren Bikes arbeiten, denn unsere Schweißnähte müssen einfach perfekt sein. Nach dem Schweißen wird jeder Rahmen auf einer Rahmen-Richtbank nochmals auf Perfektion geprüft."

vielleicht sind die unsignierten ja den erbauern in irgend 'ner form peinlich!? 

nee, meins ist auch signiert, aber das verblasst schon durch abrieb.


----------



## meth3434 (25. Oktober 2006)

hallo,

ich muss sagen dass ich nur teilweise verständnis für eure "verdächtigungen" aufbringen kann. Klar ist es nicht erfreulich, wenn man einen Rahmen für soviel geld von einer Marke kauft, die hauptsächlich von ihrem image lebt, und dann ist er nicht mal aus dem verkaufsfördernden und imageträchtigen Canada! Ich nehme mal an euer "verdacht" ist dementsprechend, dass die Rahmen in Taiwan geschweisst werden, oder? Na und? was soll daran schlimm sein? Klar ist es einerseits lächerlich dass man quasi die Hausmarke Canadas ist und dann Rahmen in Fernost macht. Eines sollte man allerdings klar differenziert sehen: qualitativ steht ein Taiwanrahmen einen Frame aus Canada in keiner Disziplin nach, eher anderherum... 
Ich habe ein Santa Cruz Jackal auf dem "leider" auch hinten made in Taiwan steht und klar war ich beim Rahmenpreis von 749 (!!!!!) estmal enttäuscht, aber wenn man sich die Qualität und Präzision mit der der Rahmen gefertigt ist ansieht, besteht eigentlich kein Grund zum Ärger... und ich denke das ist bei Rocky nicht anders! 


War nur mal so als Denkanstoss gedacht... Generell fände ich es auch super wenn die Hersteller sich an ihr Versprechen halten würden und dort fertigen lassen womit sie auch werben, aber das is wohl zu utopisch gedacht! 

ride on


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bestmove (25. Oktober 2006)

Auf der Website von Rocky steht immer noch ganz klar:

"Auch wenn wir heute größer sind als vor 21 Jahren, als Rocky Mountain gegründet wurde, so haben sich unsere Einstellung und unsere Handarbeit nicht geändert. *Nach wie vor wird bei uns alles in Vancouver, British Columbia, gemacht.* Deshalb kann bei uns jeder Mitarbeiter ein Auge auf die Qualität werfen. Und die Geräusche beim Bau der Bikes sind bis in unsere Führungsetage zu hören."

Kann natürlich veraltet sein aber auch nach der Aussage von bikeaction sollte es so sein.

@meth3434
An deinen Aussagen is was dran aber bei Rocky legt man ne Menge Scheine Extra auf den Tisch für diesen Canada Kult ... da würde ein Stück Individualität verloren gehen.


----------



## dueckr (25. Oktober 2006)

meth3434 schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> ich muss sagen dass ich nur teilweise verstÃ¤ndnis fÃ¼r eure "verdÃ¤chtigungen" aufbringen kann. Klar ist es nicht erfreulich, wenn man einen Rahmen fÃ¼r soviel geld von einer Marke kauft, die hauptsÃ¤chlich von ihrem image lebt, und dann ist er nicht mal aus dem verkaufsfÃ¶rdernden und imagetrÃ¤chtigen Canada! Ich nehme mal an euer "verdacht" ist dementsprechend, dass die Rahmen in Taiwan geschweisst werden, oder? Na und? was soll daran schlimm sein? Klar ist es einerseits lÃ¤cherlich dass man quasi die Hausmarke Canadas ist und dann Rahmen in Fernost macht. Eines sollte man allerdings klar differenziert sehen: qualitativ steht ein Taiwanrahmen einen Frame aus Canada in keiner Disziplin nach, eher anderherum...
> Ich habe ein Santa Cruz Jackal auf dem "leider" auch hinten made in Taiwan steht und klar war ich beim Rahmenpreis von 749â¬ (!!!!!) estmal enttÃ¤uscht, aber wenn man sich die QualitÃ¤t und PrÃ¤zision mit der der Rahmen gefertigt ist ansieht, besteht eigentlich kein Grund zum Ãrger... und ich denke das ist bei Rocky nicht anders!
> ...



Es ist nicht schlimm, dass ein Rahmen in Fernost hergestellt wird? Nun, das kann man mit unterschiedlichen Augen sehen. Ich denke in Zukunft wird das (hoffentlich) immer mehr Leute interessieren, ob ein Produkt in Fernost oder als Gegenpol dazu in der 'westlichen' Welt (man mÃ¶ge mir diesen Ausdruck verzeihen) hergestellt wird.

Hinzu kommen die letzte Aussage von bestmove.


----------



## LB Jörg (26. Oktober 2006)

Meines Wissens ist des Flow ein Taiwanrahmen, bzw. wird nicht in Kanada geschweißt.
Also stimmt des mit "alle" auf keinen Fall.

G.


----------



## Rocklandbiker (26. Oktober 2006)

Hab kurz ne email abgesetzt an Herrn Janz sowie Herrn Liebe. Mal sehn ich denke die Herren melden sich hierzu.
Gruß RK


----------



## wilson (26. Oktober 2006)

Ich bin überhaupt nicht der Ansicht, dass Taiwanesen schlechter schweissen als Kanadier. Wenn ich aber einen Rahmen kaufe, der in einem Billiglohnland produziert wurde, bin ich nicht bereit, 1100 Euro dafür hinzublättern.

P.S.: Wenn mir egal wäre, wo ein Rahmen konstruiert wird, könnte ich ja auch einen Carbonrahmen fahren....


----------



## Catsoft (26. Oktober 2006)

Das Thema ist alt! Hier die Antwort aus 2004: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=120527

P.S.: Phil Claus hat damals bei BA gearbeitet!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wilson (26. Oktober 2006)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Das Thema ist alt! Hier die Antwort aus 2004: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=120527
> 
> P.S.: Phil Claus hat damals bei BA gearbeitet!



Meine Frage bezieht sich aber auf die 2007er Rahmen...
Bisher hatte ich keinen Anlass, an der edlen Herkunft der RM Rahmen zu zweifeln.


----------



## iNSANE! (26. Oktober 2006)

Zum FLOW: DJ Made in Canada, FLOW "normal" Made in Taiwan.


----------



## wilson (26. Oktober 2006)

Rocklandbiker schrieb:


> Hab kurz ne email abgesetzt an Herrn Janz sowie Herrn Liebe. Mal sehn ich denke die Herren melden sich hierzu.
> Gruß RK



Schon ne Antwort?


----------



## dueckr (26. Oktober 2006)

wilson schrieb:


> P.S.: Wenn mir egal wäre, wo ein Rahmen konstruiert wird, könnte ich ja auch einen Carbonrahmen fahren....



   

*OK, ich geb ja zu, dass ich auch nen Taiwanesen reite*


----------



## Rocklandbiker (26. Oktober 2006)

wilson schrieb:


> Schon ne Antwort?



nee "out of office"  aber ich denke er meldet sich  

RK


----------



## csx (27. Oktober 2006)

auf meinem vertex ´05 und meinem etsx ´05 steht "hand crafted" 

hatte aber auch mal nen vertex ohne sone tolle plakette und signatur, den typ bei ebay hats nicht gejuckt


----------



## Monday (2. November 2006)

Rocklandbiker schrieb:


> Hab kurz ne email abgesetzt an Herrn Janz sowie Herrn Liebe. Mal sehn ich denke die Herren melden sich hierzu.
> Gruß RK



UND? Schon eine Antwort?


----------



## Rocklandbiker (2. November 2006)

@ Monday

nein bis jetzt keine Antwort erhalten.


----------



## wilson (3. November 2006)

Rocklandbiker schrieb:


> @ Monday
> 
> nein bis jetzt keine Antwort erhalten.




Sonst kommt die Antwort von Herr Liebe immer postwendend. Whs im Urlaub...


----------



## Rocklandbiker (3. November 2006)

So, ich habe nochmals eine Erinnerungsmail an die beiden Herren abgesetzt. Mal abwarten  was sich tut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Honk A.R. (4. November 2006)

ab 2007 sind alle hardtails taiwan made!! hahahaha. dafür 3 stunden lang abgeklebt....das kostet halt. rocky suckt je länger desto mehr!


----------



## wilson (4. November 2006)

Früher war alles besser....


----------



## Sawa (4. November 2006)

Honk A.R. schrieb:


> ab 2007 sind alle hardtails taiwan made!! hahahaha. dafür 3 stunden lang abgeklebt....das kostet halt. rocky suckt je länger desto mehr!





Im Ernst?!

Wäre nicht besonders Imagefördernd...


----------



## Tippi29 (4. November 2006)

Wartet doch erstmal auf die Antwort von den Leuten von bikeaction!

Gruss
Tippi


----------



## wilson (4. November 2006)

Sawa schrieb:


> Im Ernst?!
> 
> Wäre nicht besonders Imagefördernd...



Ich glaub nicht, dass er mehr weiss als wir. Der sagt das nur so daher...


----------



## Deleted9832 (4. November 2006)

Hi,
wenn ich mir sein Album ansehe......, absoluter Duuummschwätzer!!.
MfG. Groszi


----------



## Catsoft (4. November 2006)

Kleinkind! Will nur provozieren....


----------



## wilson (5. November 2006)

Jetzt isser weg. Das hat man gern: Erst ne Bombe platzen lassen und dann abhauen...


----------



## dirtpaw (8. November 2006)

also taiwan made hin oder her,was mich persönlich immer mehr stört ist der Taiwan-Look von 2007, siehe Unterrohr der Hardtails, Carbon-Parts der Fullies, wenigere, einfachere Schmiede-/CNC parts am SXC und die Evolution der Ahornblätter.
Die autentischten bikes 2007 sind für mich das Switch und das new old Slayer, in Grenzen das RMX. Vorstellen kann ich mir sehr gut, dass da so manches in Taiwan hergestellt wird. Wenn ich mir ein 2002er Slayer und ein 2005er Slayer anschaue, trennen das Welten. Und wenn ich das Slayer SXC mit dem 06er Modell vergleiche, bin ich heilfroh ein 06er zu haben....die gleich Evolution des old Slayer scheint auch das New Slayer -> Slayer SXC zu erfahren. Wer weiss, vielleicht entwirft Herr Denk das 2008er Slayer SDXC: Super Duper XC, full carbon mit Scott Dämpfer!
Alles wird gut!

happy trails


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubbel (8. November 2006)

was ich WIRKLICH gerne wissen würde: 
welches argument spricht eigentlich konkret für oder gegen die tatsache, wo die handwerker ihre arbeit erledigen?
sprich: was ist besser an made in canada als an made in taiwan?


----------



## bestmove (8. November 2006)

> also taiwan made hin oder her,was mich persönlich immer mehr stört ist der Taiwan-Look von 2007, siehe Unterrohr der Hardtails, Carbon-Parts der Fullies, wenigere, einfachere Schmiede-/CNC parts am SXC und die Evolution der Ahornblätter.



Was hat der Taiwan-Look z.B. mit der Evolution der Ahornblätter zu tun??
Was ist am Unterrohr der Hardtails?? Du scheinst vom Fach zu sein, würde mich freuen wenn du mir das näher erläutern kannst.



> was ich WIRKLICH gerne wissen würde:
> welches argument spricht eigentlich konkret für oder gegen die tatsache, wo die handwerker ihre arbeit erledigen?
> sprich: was ist besser an made in canada als an made in taiwan?



Der Roboter prüft seine Schweißnaht nich mehr, der macht halt Masse ... und Onkel "handmade" sieht genau was er tut  Selbst wenn der Handmade Freak in Taiwan sitzt, so hat er vermutlich nich das gleiche Qualitätsbewusstsein wie sein "westlicher" Onkel. Man nimmt an, der Kanadier fährt nach der Arbeit noch mit seinem Rocky nach Hause, will sagen er lebt die "Marke".  

In Taiwan muss alles billig, schnell und emotionslos über die Bühne gehen ... was sich durchaus auf die Qualität niederschlagen kann.


----------



## dubbel (8. November 2006)

meinst du evtl. china?


----------



## Waldschleicher (8. November 2006)

Sehe ich genau wie dubbel.



> Der Roboter prüft seine Schweißnaht nich mehr, der macht halt Masse ... und Onkel "handmade" sieht genau was er tut Selbst wenn der Handmade Freak in Taiwan sitzt, so hat er vermutlich nich das gleiche Qualitätsbewusstsein wie sein "westlicher" Onkel.



Ich bin nicht sicher, aber werden nicht auch in Taiwan alle guten Rahmen per Handarbeit gefertigt? Der Rest ist einfach nur eine Unterstellung. Sowohl an meinem Kona, als auch am Stumpi (beide Taiwan) gibts qualitativ nichts auszusetzen. 



> In Taiwan muss alles billig, schnell und emotionslos über die Bühne gehen ... was sich durchaus auf die Qualität niederschlagen kann.



Das ist doch einzig eine Frage der Qualitätssicherung durch den Auftraggeber!



> Man nimmt an, der Kanadier fährt nach der Arbeit noch mit seinem Rocky nach Hause, will sagen er lebt die "Marke".



Klar, und wen er dann nach ein paar Monaten genug davon hat wird die Karre neu lackiert und für Schweinegeld an die treudoofen Europäer verhökert.


----------



## wilson (8. November 2006)

dubbel schrieb:


> was ich WIRKLICH gerne wissen würde:
> welches argument spricht eigentlich konkret für oder gegen die tatsache, wo die handwerker ihre arbeit erledigen?
> sprich: was ist besser an made in canada als an made in taiwan?



Ich mag die Vorstellung, das mein Bike ein netter, vollbärtiger Naturbursche mit Karohemd handgeschweisst hat, der nach Feierabend ein "Moosehead" trinkt und am Wocheende Bären jagt. Das hat vermutlich nichts mit der Realität und reellen Werten zu tun. Wahrscheinlich schweisst ein Taiwanese nicht schlechter und auch ein Kanadier kann mal einen schlechten Tag haben. Ich mag die Individualität und das Bewusstsein, was zu fahren, das nicht Massenware ist. Nenn mich einen Idioten, aber dafür zahle ich gerne das Doppelte.


----------



## dubbel (8. November 2006)

na das ist zumindest mal ne erhrliche ausage.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bestmove (8. November 2006)

Der dubbel hat ein glasklaren Verstand, er würde nicht fragen wenn es eine Antwort gäbe. Ich meine, es gibt keine Hardfacts die gegen Taiwan sprechen.

Im großen und ganzen, ganz nüchtern betrachtet, bringt es wilson auf den Punkt ...


----------



## dubbel (8. November 2006)

nicht nüchtern, sondern enthusiastisch. 

ud meine position ist eine andere: 
lieber von nem taiwanesischen spezialisten bzw. roboter zusammengeschweisst als von nem zugekifften selbstverwirklicher.


----------



## Catsoft (8. November 2006)

Dubbel quatscht (mal wieder) am Thema vorbei. Es geht nur um die Frage wo die Rahmen her kommen und nicht um die Qulaität fernöstlicher Schweißer.  Der Rest ist mind. 1000 X abgehandelt...

So, gibt es schon eine Antwort von BA? Sonst vergleiche mal die Nähte mit einem 06er. Wenn 07 besser als 06 dann Taiwan


----------



## dubbel (8. November 2006)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Es geht nur um die Frage wo die Rahmen her kommen und nicht um die Qulaität fernöstlicher Schweißer.  Der Rest ist mind. 1000 X abgehandelt...


mein post war ja auch nur als zwischenfrage eines interessierten mitlesers gemeint. is erledigt. 



Catsoft schrieb:


> Dubbel quatscht (mal wieder) am Thema vorbei.


und ausgerechnet du sagst was über kleinkinder, die nur provozieren wollen?


----------



## dirtpaw (8. November 2006)

also wenn ich hier rein rational argumentiere, spricht qualitativ wahrscheinlich soger mehr für Taiwan! Wie gesagt, rein rational! Schaut Euch doch mal einen Ford Mustang im Vergelich zu einem Kia an. Das ist aber genau der Punkt: Wenn ich rational entscheide nehm ich den Kia. Wenn ich aber nicht rational entscheiden WILL!!!!!! den Ford bzw. das Rocky!
Ich kann mich aber entscheiden. Sieht auf einmal der Mustang aus wie ein Kia, hab ich ein Problem (bessere Spaltmasse hin oder her). Wenn ich ein Rocky will, will ich flair und keinen mainstream look. Ich persönlich kann mit einer nicht 100% perfekten Schweissnaht wesentlich besser umgehen als mit ner Carbonstrebe am Slayer!
Das ist auch genau der Punkt mit den Ahornblättern: Die sehen jetzt "dynamischer" aus! I do not give a ****!
Ich will emotion! Bzw. ich will wählen können!
Ich überteibe jetzt natürlich, Scott und Rocky trennen (noch) Welten. Aber sie sind leider näher beinander als noch vor 3 Jahren!


----------



## Rocklandbiker (8. November 2006)

wilson schrieb:


> Ich mag die Vorstellung, das mein Bike ein netter, vollbärtiger Naturbursche mit Karohemd handgeschweisst hat, der nach Feierabend ein "Moosehead" trinkt und am Wocheende Bären jagt. Das hat vermutlich nichts mit der Realität und reellen Werten zu tun. Wahrscheinlich schweisst ein Taiwanese nicht schlechter und auch ein Kanadier kann mal einen schlechten Tag haben. Ich mag die Individualität und das Bewusstsein, was zu fahren, das nicht Massenware ist. Nenn mich einen Idioten, aber dafür zahle ich gerne das Doppelte.




Na dann Prost


----------



## Rocklandbiker (8. November 2006)

im übrigen...es hat sich noch neimand gemeldet ! RK


----------



## wilson (8. November 2006)

Rocklandbiker schrieb:


> Na dann Prost


----------



## bike-it-easy (8. November 2006)

Da möchte ich zur Diskussion rund um Taiwan und Co. auch noch einige Statements zu bedenken geben:
1) Eine eigene Entwicklungsabteilung samt allen daranhängenden Tätigkeiten (Prototypen entwickeln und testen, ggf. Patente anmelden und diese auch schützen, ...) kostet mehr als ein reines Kopieren oder Fertigen eines Rahmens nach vorgegebenem Muster. Selbst das Entwickeln von Rahmen in der eigenen Firma und die Vergabe der Fertigung an Subunternehmer in Taiwan ist arbeitskostentechnisch immer noch günstiger als das Vorhalten von eigenen, angestellten Schweißern.
Womit wir bei der Fertigung wären.  Nach unseren "westlichen" Standards (mir fällt halt kein besserer Begriff ein) kostet die halt ebenfalls mehr. Hier meine ich das Einhalten von strengen Umweltschutzauflagen und Arbeitssicherheitsvorschriften bis hin zu den Kranken-, Renten- und Arbeitslosenversicherung für die dortigen Arbeitnehmer. Von weiteren Sozialleistungen wie Kündigungsschutz, Lohnfortzahlung im Krankheitsfall oder bezahltem Urlaub erst gar nicht zu reden.

Das sind jetzt nur mal zwei Aspekte aus wirtschaftlicher Sicht. 
Man sollte also nicht nur Schweißnähte vergleichen, sondern auch noch ein wenig über den Tellerrand hinausschauen. Da findet man dann unter Umständen dann doch einige "Hardfacts", welche die bestimmt nicht schlechten Schweißnähte aus Taiwan doch nicht mehr so toll erscheinen lassen.
Oder, um es noch provokanter zu formulieren: 
Wer fordert, komplette Produktionszweige nach Taiwan, China und Co. zu verlagern, weil günstige Preise das Maß aller Dinge sind, der sollte auch bereit sein, zu eben diesen Bedingungen dort zu arbeiten. Dann wird er merken, dass sich günstige Bikes (oder andere Produkte) auf der einen Seite und 30 Tage bezahlter Urlaub samt voller sozialer Absicherung sowie einer einigermaßen sauberen Umwelt auf der anderen Seite doch nicht so ganz vertragen.

Und zu den "Softfacts" hat Wilson schon alles gesagt.

Prost

bike-it-easy


----------



## Polsanne (8. November 2006)

Hab mir ein Element 70 `07 zugelegt. Der Rahmen hat die Signatur "Handcrafted build". Dieses wird ja auch bei bikes.com bestätigt. Schau ich mir die technischen Details beim Vertex an scheint nur das Team- Bike "Master build". Ab Vertex 70 keine Angaben diesbezüglich.

Schade so macht man eine Marke kaputt.

Rocky lebt vom flair nicht vom Preis/Leistungsverhältnis.

Meine Meinung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## b12k3 (8. November 2006)

wilson schrieb:


> Ich mag die Vorstellung, das mein Bike ein netter, vollbärtiger Naturbursche mit Karohemd handgeschweisst hat, der nach Feierabend ein "Moosehead" trinkt und am Wocheende Bären jagt. Das hat vermutlich nichts mit der Realität und reellen Werten zu tun. Wahrscheinlich schweisst ein Taiwanese nicht schlechter und auch ein Kanadier kann mal einen schlechten Tag haben. Ich mag die Individualität und das Bewusstsein, was zu fahren, das nicht Massenware ist. Nenn mich einen Idioten, aber dafür zahle ich gerne das Doppelte.



Dem Zitat von Wilson zuzüglich der Argumente von bike-it-easy bezüglich dem drum herum inkl. Fixkosten und Umweltschutz ist nichts mehr hinzu zu fügen.

Jetzt aber mal zum eigentlichen Thema, auf meim Blizzard von 2005 ist keine Schweißersignatur, jedeglich "Built In Canada" auf den Sitzrohrstreben. Ohne damit die Formulierung (built in..) zu beurteilen.
Gruß

Till

P.S. "Master Crafted" sind nur Scandium Rahmen.


----------



## Arm Lancestrong (8. November 2006)

wilson schrieb:


> Ich mag die Vorstellung, das mein Bike ein netter, vollbärtiger Naturbursche mit Karohemd handgeschweisst hat, der nach Feierabend ein "Moosehead" trinkt und am Wocheende Bären jagt. Das hat vermutlich nichts mit der Realität und reellen Werten zu tun. Wahrscheinlich schweisst ein Taiwanese nicht schlechter und auch ein Kanadier kann mal einen schlechten Tag haben. Ich mag die Individualität und das Bewusstsein, was zu fahren, das nicht Massenware ist. Nenn mich einen Idioten, aber dafür zahle ich gerne das Doppelte.



Treffender kann man es nicht ausdrücken.


----------



## wilson (9. November 2006)

b12k3 schrieb:


> Jetzt aber mal zum eigentlichen Thema, auf meim Blizzard von 2005 ist keine Schweißersignatur, jedeglich "Built In Canada" auf den Sitzrohrstreben. Ohne damit die Formulierung (built in..) zu beurteilen.



Zitat aus einem Thread bei mtbr.com:

_"They've also been rather silent about the blizzards lately after making this big deal a couple years ago about how they moved the production of the frames back to canada. If they are made in taiwan also, they're certainly not worth the price tag anymore."_

Dem entnehme ich, dass die Blizzards vor einigen Jahren in Fernost gemacht wurden bevor man den Produktionsstandort wieder nach Canada verlegte. Ich finde dass die Jungs aus Vancouver ganz schön Verwirrung stiften. Vorallem auch dadurch, dass sie keine Kontakte für Anfragen mehr angeben, sondern auf die Händler verweisen. Jene wissens ja offensichtlich auch nicht besser...


----------



## dirtpaw (9. November 2006)

so und eine Sache kann ich mir da nicht verkneifen:
Stichwort Wahl des Produktionsstandortes:
"Wer Taiwan made kauft, sollte auch bereit sein, zu dortigen bedingungen zu arbeiten!" 
Hört sich gut an, nur:
Wer entscheidet denn, wo produziert wird? Sicher nicht der Arbeiter bzw. der Käufer direkt (indirekt siehts anders aus)!
Es ist eine Profitfrage: Der deal ist ein anderer: produziere billig in Fernost, Indien, wo auch immer (mache Dir das dortige Preis-/Lohnniveau zu nutze), packe das Zeug in einen Container und verkaufe es dort, wo Preis- und Lohnniveau (noch) hoch sind!
Die Idee ist kurzfristig profitabel und clever. Problem langfristig: Weil hier die Arbeit weniger wird haben die Leute weniger Kohle und können sich langfrist nicht leisten das Zeug teuer zu kaufen, die preise fallen.
Die Konsequenz ist also: Wenn in taiwan produziert wird, sollte das bike (oder welches Gut auch immer) billiger werden. Oder Du steigerst halt den Profit des Unternehmers. Wird aber versucht für billig produzierte Taiwan Ware das gleiche zu verlangen wie für teuer produzierte "West"-Ware soll irgendwer verarscht werden.
Rocky kann gerne in taiwan produzieren, dann kauf ich aber nur, wenn der Preis fällt, wenn ich rational denke. Oder ich kauf mir in Zukunft ein Cove und zahle dafür mehr. Was der Hersteller will ist das eine, ob wir es kaufen das andere!
Wir haben es in der Hand!


----------



## bike-it-easy (9. November 2006)

@dirtpaw
Sehe ich genauso wie du, leider wird es jedoch nicht dazu kommen, das die Preise fallen. Da achtet unsere Managerkaste schon drauf, der "Shareholder's value" muss ja gesteigert werden. Dafür werden die dann vom Managermagazin zum Manager des Jahres gewählt oder bekommen andere Auszeichnungen. Die Angestellten, die jahrelang am eigenen Standort gute Arbeit geleistet haben, sehen diese Leute jedoch als Verbrauchsmaterial an und scheren sich keinen weiteren Deut drum.
Beispiele gibt es genug, Casco ist hier aktuell aus der Bikebranche zu nennen. 
In anderen Branchen ist es genau so. Hat sich bei VW oder Opel die Preisgestaltung drastisch zum Wohle des Kunden reduziert, nur weil die irgendwann nicht mehr in Wolfsburg, Rüsselsheim und Co. gefertigt haben, sondern in Brasilien, Mexiko und sonstwo. Wenn ja, muss mir da was entgangen sein. 
Zum Schluß ist es in der Tat so wie du sagst, dass wir als Endverbraucher es in der Hand haben. Nur die Konsequenz, die einige wenige mit ihrem (so gut wie es eben nur geht) Buy Local - Verhalten an den Tag legen, vermisse ich bei den meisten Endverbrauchern doch überwiegend. Mit unserer verdammten Bequemlichkeit, Geiz-ist-geil-Einstellung und kurzfristigem Denken bringen wir uns selber zur Strecke und (fast) keiner merkt's. 

PS: Bitte um Entschuldigung, das wird für einige jetzt wohl ein bisserl viel OT. Wenn's stört, bitte sagen, dann hör ich auf und wende mich wieder wirklich brandaktuellen und wichtigen Themen zu, wie z.B. "welchen Sattelstützendurchmesser braucht mein 05er Slayer?" , "ich hab gehört, beim RMX platzen die Lager, hat sowas schon mal einer gehabt?" oder "wo gibt's Rockys zum EK?" oder ähnliches.

Gruß

bike-it-easy


----------



## dirtpaw (9. November 2006)

Hey bike it easy,

langsam sollten wir hier zum Themaabschluss kommen, was?
Also mein fazit: Ich zahle gern, wenn ich das gefühl habe, der erhaltene gegenwert passt (da hat natürlich jeder ne andere Definition für)! Da hast Du als Händler natürlich ein breites Spektrum an positiven und negativen Erfahrungen, zur Ehrenrettung der Endverbraucher: Es gibt genauso planlose Händler.
LEBEN UND LEBEN LASSEN!

Und jetzt ab aufs Slayer 06, gekauft und supported beim local bike shop!


----------



## bike-it-easy (9. November 2006)

Vollste Zustimmung    

Love the ride

bike-it-easy


----------



## dubbel (9. November 2006)

sorry, 
aber das einzig ehrliche und glaubhafte, was ich hier zu hören kriege ist das da: 


wilson schrieb:


> Ich mag die Vorstellung,  [...]
> Das hat vermutlich nichts mit der Realität und reellen Werten zu tun. Wahrscheinlich schweisst ein Taiwanese nicht schlechter und auch ein Kanadier kann mal einen schlechten Tag haben. Ich mag die Individualität und das Bewusstsein, was zu fahren, das nicht Massenware ist. Nenn mich einen Idioten, aber dafür zahle ich gerne das Doppelte.


d.h. wilson argumentiert nicht rational, sondern emotional und ist sich dessen auch bewusst. 
das kann man absolut nachvollziehen und auch verstehen. 

alles andere sind aussagen, in denen entweder china, indien (indien!) und taiwan in einen topf geworfen werden (und es gibt ja kaum drei länder, die man schlechter miteinander vergleichen könnte) oder eben hilfsargumente. 
als ob die weltwirtschaftliche gesamtsituation bei enem der hier anwesenden ausschklaggebend sein könnte, welches beik man sich zulegt...


----------



## dirtpaw (9. November 2006)

Hey dubbel,

wir vergleichen ja auch nicht das Essen, die Kultur etc. der Länder, sondern nur die Preise, und da bestehen wohl ein paar Gemeinsamkeiten. Und zumindest ist für mich, als Bewohner dieses Planeten, die weltwirtschaftliche Lage von Interesse. 
Aber andere Planeten, andere Interessen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monday (9. November 2006)

als ob die weltwirtschaftliche gesamtsituation bei enem der hier anwesenden ausschklaggebend sein könnte, welches beik man sich zulegt... [/QUOTE]

Der Produktionsstandort ist für mich ebenso wichtig wie die Qualität eines Produktes.

Desweiteren kann ich mich nur bike-it-easy, dirtpaw und natürlich wilson anschließen


----------



## thebit (9. November 2006)

Hi all,

vielleicht könnte man ja die Diskussion etwas beruhigen und erst einmal abwarten, was da eventuell noch als Antwort kommt. 

In dieser Diskussionen werden so langsam Halbwahrheiten (durch nicht besseres Wissen) zur Realität und es geht schon fast so weit, dass jeder glaubt, dass RMs ab sofort in Taiwan gebaut werden.

Ich habe mit meiner Frau soeben ein ETS-X 70 und für mich (unsportlich und dick) ein ETS-X Team, beide 2006 gekauft, einfach weil sie geil sind!

Mein Team hat einen Master Aufkleber, der sieht so aus und bedeutet folgendes:






Master Crafted (von Meistern gebaut) - Nur die besten Schweißer verfügen über das Feingefühl, um unsere hochwertigen Scandium-Rahmen zu schweißen. Der Höhepunkt der Schweißkunst bei Rocky Mountain.

Das 70er hat einen solchen Aufkleber:





HAND CRAFTED (von Hand gefertigt) - nicht von Robotern gebaut. Hochqualifizierte Fachleute entwickeln, montieren und schweißen jedes Bike entsprechend unserer unübertroffenen Qualitäts-Standards.

Weiß gar nicht, was es da zu diskutieren gibt!

Ciao Stefan

P.S.: Hier noch mal zur Erinnerung:


Wir sind in British Columbia verwurzelt Seit 1981 bauen wir unsere Bikes in Vancouver, British Columbia (Kanada). Wir sind stolz darauf. Beim Biken in den Bergen hier behält man einen klaren Kopf - deshalb entwickeln und bauen wir unsere Bikes nach wie vor selbst. Unsere gesamte Firma befindet sich untern einem Dach. Unser Versprechen: Qualität Wir entwerfen, entwickeln und fertigen unsere Bikes an einem Ort. Dabei können wir auf das Wissen und die Erfahrung unserer langjährigen Mitarbeiter bauen. Leute, die den Unterschied zwischen einem guten und einem ultimativen Bike sofort erkennen. Das Ergebnis sind Bikes, die wissen, woher sie kommen, für Biker, die wissen, wohin sie wollen.

Warum sollten sie lügen? Sie werden doch nicht billiger!


----------



## Polsanne (9. November 2006)

Ich weiß nicht was früher war. Aber Vertex 70/50/30/10 des Jahrgangs 2007 werden nicht von Hand gebaut. So steht es ganz klar im Online - Katalog von RM.


----------



## b12k3 (9. November 2006)

wilson schrieb:


> ...bevor man den Produktionsstandort wieder nach Canada verlegte. Ich finde dass die Jungs aus Vancouver ganz schön Verwirrung stiften. Vorallem auch dadurch, dass sie keine Kontakte für Anfragen mehr angeben, sondern auf die Händler verweisen. Jene wissens ja offensichtlich auch nicht besser...



Finde ich auch, vielleicht sollte man sich bei Bike Action mal für Klarheiten einsetzen. Fragt sich nur wie man die dazu bringt?


----------



## wilson (10. November 2006)

Polsanne schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht was früher war. Aber Vertex 70/50/30/10 des Jahrgangs 2007 werden nicht von Hand gebaut. So steht es ganz klar im Online - Katalog von RM.



Weil das "hand crafted" Logo auf der Vertex Seite fehlt?
Die Seite ist voller Widersprüchlichkeiten
z.B.http://www.bikes.com/tech/st3xc.aspx
Hier wird auf die "hand built" Qualität des Vertex Rahmens hingewiesen und in der Firmenphilosophie wird mehrfach erwähnt, dass alles in Vancouver gemacht wird...
Wie ich schon sagte: Verwirrung ohne Ende!


----------



## Tippi29 (10. November 2006)

Hallo

Hab heute bei BIKEACTION angerufen:

Alle "Rocky Mountain Bike`s 2007" bis auf das Flow und die günstigen Vertex werden in Canada gebaut! 

Gruss 
Tippi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## clemson (10. November 2006)

danke für den Anruf


----------



## Rocklandbiker (10. November 2006)

Tippi29 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Hab heute bei BIKEACTION angerufen:
> 
> ...



Das heißt jetzt was ? Mein VERTEX 70 aus 2005 ist wo geschweißt ?
Hat im übrigen "keine" Signature !


----------



## ik23 (10. November 2006)

Na zumindest ist das Vertex 70 nicht eins der "günstigeren", vom V30 und 50 unterscheidet es sich soweit ich weiß durch den den Ultralite Rohrsatz, also kann man doch erstmal guter Hoffnung sein, dass es nicht aus Asien kommt.


----------



## wilson (10. November 2006)

Gebaut in Canada heisst nicht, dass es auch dort geschweisst wurde und laut Homepage werden alle Vertexrahmen (ausser dem Team) aus FORM? 7005 Taperwall Aluminum (?) gemacht.


----------



## ik23 (10. November 2006)

Freilich 7005er Alu, aber das 70 ist Easton Ultralite und die 30 und 50 waren die letzten Jahre Easton Elite Rohre, eigtl. gabs auf bikes.com die Jahrgänge bis 2003 zurück, dann könnt man nochmal nachsehen, aber ich finds nicht mehr. Ging ja gerade noch um den 2005er Vertex 70 von Rocklandbiker. 
Mein 98er Vertex t.o.   ist auch aus den Elite Rohren und der Rahmen ist mit seinen 18.5" schwerer als der Ultralite in 19,5", der draussen aufm Flur steht. Daher die Vermutung, das die aktuellen Elite Rahmen günstiger seien als die aus Ultralite. Achso, auch auf dem t.o. steht nur "Built in Canada", weiterhin aber auch H.B.O., was ja für Handbuilt only steht. Also ich nehm das jetzt einfach mal so hin, dass "Built" gleichzusetzen ist mit "der Rahmen wurde da von irgend nem Typen geschweisst", weil ein Roboter nicht unbedingt die ganzen Einzelteile dran"bauen" kann, was die zweite Interpretation von "Built" wäre(?).


----------



## knoxvillj (10. November 2006)

soweit ich das in erfahrung bringen konnte ist das doch schon immer so das ab den 50er alles handmade ist oder? 

10er und 30er die ja nicht für den deutschen markt gebaut sind 
weiß der teufel wo die herkommen.

aber die bei rocky oder der vertrieb nehmens glaub ich nicht immer ganz so ernst mit der kennzeichnung 

ich hab ein element 50 sonderedition in blau/weiß ahorndesign da steht auch nix dabei das es nur 50 stück geben soll 
kein anhänger kein zertifikat und an der front auch nix mit limited edition. 

gefällt mir auch nicht aber ich habs eigentlich wegen der rockyqualität und wegen der farbe und weils geil fährt gekauft.  

ne üble nr wäre es jedoch schon so einen stilbruch zu begehen. 

weil dann bricht ihnen ein teil der kunden weg,
 ihre kunden die die gleiche philosophie vertreten, 
die lieber ihr bike mit in den urlaub nehmen als sich irgend ein bike zu leihen 
und die kunden die hinter teueren kultmarken stehen auch wenn da weniger für mehr gibt. 

sind wir mal gespannt was es für ne stellungnahme gibt.

 gruß


----------



## iNSANE! (10. November 2006)

Mein Scandium Vertex ist Meister Hand gemacht in Canada


----------



## Catsoft (10. November 2006)

Mein CXR "Build in Canada"


----------



## Deleted9832 (10. November 2006)

Mein Thin Air`99 Limited Edition Signature, build in British Columbia, Cananda HBO. 
MfG. Groszi


----------



## b12k3 (10. November 2006)

Tippi29 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Hab heute bei BIKEACTION angerufen:
> 
> ...



Bis auf das Flow stimmt aber ja auch nicht. Denn das Flow DJ soll ja angeblich wieder in Kanada geschweist werden?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tippi29 (10. November 2006)

wilson schrieb:


> Auf dem Vertex Rahmen 2007, den ich seit heute mein Eigen nenne, fehlen sowohl die bis anhin doch so gern präsentierten "handbuild in Canada"-Kleber und auch die Signatur des Schweissers. Könnte es sein, dass die Leute bei Rocky dazu übergegangen sind, ihre Rahmen auch in Fernost und nicht mehr in der hauseigenen Schmiede schweissen zu lassen....



Mein Anruf bei BIKEACTION bezieht sich nur auf die 2007 RM.
Was unter "günstigen Vertex" zu verstehen ist kann jeder in der Preisliste 2007 sehen.
Meine Meinung - Das Vertex TSC ist nicht günstig. 
Wer es jetzt noch genauer wissen will - ANRUFEN - und fragen.Alles andere ist nur Mutmaßung!


----------



## wilson (11. November 2006)

Meins ist ein Vertex 70. Ist auch nicht günstig. Von bikeaction erhielt ich die selbe Antwort wie Du. Ich glaube, die wissen auch nicht, wo die geschweisst werden.


----------



## Tippi29 (11. November 2006)

Hi,
Wir sollten uns Gewissheit verschaffen.www.aircanada.com
Wollte schon immer mal bei Rocky Mountain vorbeischaun.

Mein 2001 RM Element Signature/Easton Ultralite FS das ich gerade aufbau hat die Decals - Built in Canada,Canadian Craftmanship "Unterschrift",Signature Series.

Gruss
Tippi


----------



## ik23 (11. November 2006)

Tippi29 schrieb:
			
		

> Wir sollten uns Gewissheit verschaffen.


Besser is das. Nicht, dass es am Ende ne Briefkastenfirma is.


----------



## wilson (12. November 2006)

ik23 schrieb:


> Freilich 7005er Alu, aber das 70 ist Easton Ultralite und die 30 und 50 waren die letzten Jahre Easton Elite Rohre, eigtl. gabs auf bikes.com die Jahrgänge bis 2003 zurück, dann könnt man nochmal nachsehen, aber ich finds nicht mehr. Ging ja gerade noch um den 2005er Vertex 70 von Rocklandbiker.
> Mein 98er Vertex t.o.   ist auch aus den Elite Rohren und der Rahmen ist mit seinen 18.5" schwerer als der Ultralite in 19,5", der draussen aufm Flur steht. Daher die Vermutung, das die aktuellen Elite Rahmen günstiger seien als die aus Ultralite. Achso, auch auf dem t.o. steht nur "Built in Canada", weiterhin aber auch H.B.O., was ja für Handbuilt only steht. Also ich nehm das jetzt einfach mal so hin, dass "Built" gleichzusetzen ist mit "der Rahmen wurde da von irgend nem Typen geschweisst", weil ein Roboter nicht unbedingt die ganzen Einzelteile dran"bauen" kann, was die zweite Interpretation von "Built" wäre(?).



Hab nochmal nachgeschaut: Das 07er Vertex 70 ist aus Easton 7005 Ultralite.


----------



## Rocklandbiker (12. November 2006)

wenn ich erfahre das das Teil bei den Schlitzaugen geschweißt wurde, werfe ich Ihn eigenhändig in die Schrottpresse. )


----------



## wilson (12. November 2006)

Rocklandbiker schrieb:


> wenn ich erfahre das das Teil bei den Schlitzaugen geschweißt wurde, werfe ich Ihn eigenhändig in die Schrottpresse. )



Na, na, na.... Politisch nicht ganz korrekt!

Welchen Baujahres ist das Vertex 70, das Du am Aufbauen bist?


----------



## ik23 (12. November 2006)

wilson schrieb:


> Hab nochmal nachgeschaut: Das 07er Vertex 70 ist aus Easton 7005 Ultralite.


Hab nochmal nachgewogen, hab mich geirrt, das kleine ist doch leichter, um ca 40g, nun weiß ich nicht, wieviel Masse ein Zoll Unterschied ausmacht, aber grob geschätzt würd ich sagen, beide Rohrsätze wiegen das gleiche.  
Bleibt also die Frage, wo beim Vertex die Grenze für "günstig" liegt.


----------



## Rocklandbiker (12. November 2006)

wilson schrieb:


> Na, na, na.... Politisch nicht ganz korrekt!
> 
> Welchen Baujahres ist das Vertex 70, das Du am Aufbauen bist?



Was interessiert mich die korup.....Politik ?!?!

Mein VERTEX ist BJ 2005


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (12. November 2006)

Die Vertex 50 und kleiner hatten eine andere Geometrie,denke das sind die günstigen


----------



## Deleted9832 (12. November 2006)

Hi,
ich kann Rocklandbiker voll verstehen. Sollte man uns verarschen, würde ich ebenfalls alles was nicht in Canada gebaut, bzw. geschweißt wird, in den Müll schmeißen.
MfG. Groszi


----------



## Rocklandbiker (12. November 2006)

Groszmeister schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich kann Rocklandbiker voll verstehen. Sollte man uns verarschen, würde ich ebenfalls alles was nicht in Canada gebaut, bzw. geschweißt wird, in den Müll schmeißen.
> MfG. Groszi



  BACK TO YETI !?!?!?!?


----------



## wilson (12. November 2006)

_"Where are Yeti frames made? The short answer is that we manufacture in two facilities - our Colorado facility and a custom builder in *Taiwan*." _


----------



## wilson (12. November 2006)

Wenigstens versteckens die nicht!


----------



## Litti1 (13. November 2006)

Hallo Rocky Gemeinde  

Bei meinem 07er ETS-X Roulette sind beide Aufkleber drauf - 

---- Handbuilt in Canada und der mit der Unterschrift auch !! ----

Sollte es je mal der Fall sein das RM seine Rahmen in Fernost schweissen lÃ¤sst und trotzdem als Handbuilt in Canada verkauft, 
wÃ¤re das Thema RM fÃ¼r mich sofort beendet !!! 

---------- WÃ¼rde sofort alles von RM verchecken -----------

Bei Race Face z.b. weiss man das nicht so genau -?-?-?-!-!-!
Hab 2003 / 04 fÃ¼r meinen ETS-X70 Frame-kit einen Race-Face Deus XC Steuersatz gekauft, hab leider erst nach dem Einbau auf'm Karton Made in Taiwan gelesen ! HÃ¤t ich's vorher gesehen wÃ¤r das Ding wieder beim HÃ¤ndler auf'm Tresen gestanden !!!! 

Es kann nicht sein das RF fÃ¼r das Taiwan "Ding" offizielle 109â¬ verlangt und im Prospekt ganz dick Made in Canada schreibt !!!   

Vera...... kann ich mich selber ......!!
WÃ¼rd ja nix sagen wenn das  Teil vielleicht nur 40â¬ kosten wÃ¼rde, aber so doch nicht.....!

Ach so, wenn jemand Interresse an meinem ETS-X70 2003 (das erste!!) hat, bitte per PN bei mir melden !! Brauch Platz fÃ¼r mein Neues !!
Zum Bikemarkt:http://www.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=30262
GrÃ¼sse Litti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## checky (13. November 2006)

interessante Fachlektüre schätze ich:


----------



## Catsoft (13. November 2006)

Von 88 und gaaanz kalter Kaffee! Vor 2 Jahren war das meiste MADE IN CANADA...

Stellt sich die Frage nach heute. Die aufgebauten Produktionskapazitäten werden die ja nicht ungenutzt lassen...

Kann mal einer was von der Werksbesichtigung erzählen?


----------



## Kind der Küste (13. November 2006)

..na klasse.
Ich glaube kaum das er die Schweissnähte Röngt und auf feinste Haarrisse, bzw. feinste luftblasen untersucht...


----------



## checky (13. November 2006)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Von 88 und gaaanz kalter Kaffee! Vor 2 Jahren war das meiste MADE IN CANADA...



Sicher, sicher,
offiziell waren die Bikes seit 1980 doch immer Handmade in Canada, ausserdem schreibt Phil "gefertigt" was alle Möglichkeiten offen läßt 

btw.: mir ists völlig egal wo mein Bike her kommt. Hauptsache ich habe Spass damit.


----------



## ik23 (13. November 2006)

Ja und wie jetzt weiter? Sollen wir eine Delegation hinschicken, die alles überprüft? Oder gibts doch noch Augenzeugen. Cannondale ist da cleverer, da gibts TV-Dokus, wo die Herstellung der Bikes von Anfang bis Ende gezeigt wird. Obwohl, ich meine mich zu erinnern, bei ebay mal eine CD mit sonem Filmchen über Rocky gesehen zu haben, weiß da jemand näheres?


----------



## Catsoft (13. November 2006)

Die CD liegt neuen Rahmen bei (jedenfalls 2004)


----------



## All-Mountain (13. November 2006)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Die CD liegt neuen Rahmen bei (jedenfalls 2004)


...und 2005er Rahmen. 
Nettes Filmchen übrigens: Gott und Wade Simmons gehen zusammen biken. Einfach klasse.


----------



## wilson (13. November 2006)

Auch wenn ich hier mit Inbrunst das "handmade in Canada"-Credo gesungen habe, könnte ich mittlerweilen auch gut mit einem "machinemade in Taiwan" leben. Nachdem ich das Bike nun gut 3 Wochen gefahren bin, bin ich einfach nur begeistert von der perfekten Geometrie, der Steifigkeit und Schönheit des Rahmens.

Schön wäre einfach eine etwas klarere Transparenz der Leute bei RM.


----------



## wilson (22. Dezember 2006)

Ist nun auch Thema in einem anderen Forum: http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=254878


----------



## Rocklandbiker (23. Dezember 2006)

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=254878


Quote:
Originally Posted by 20_bandh
They are no longer canadian built. They are now made on a production line in asia, probably in order to save money. Will be interesting to see whether qc suffers.

Would be a shame if you were right. I also suspect that, but I want 100% proof! Where do you have your informations from? The german importer for RM (bikeaction.de) assured me, that the vertex 70 frame is made in Canada.
Major Tom is offline   	Reply With Quote

?????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rocklandbiker (23. Dezember 2006)

sorry wilson,

hab Deinen Beitrag nicht gesehen......................


----------



## Nofaith (24. Dezember 2006)

Tja, leider ist's nicht immer so eindeutig wie bei den Race Face Produkten!

Bei meinen Next SL war die Herkunftssuche nicht so schwierig, stand ja auf der Packung!


----------



## Wandlerin (25. Dezember 2006)

Cool...

kultstatus am verblassen, oder sind die Teile jetzt fertigungsbedingt (ferner Osten) auch entsprechend im Preis nach unten korrigiert worden??


----------



## Catsoft (25. Dezember 2006)

Es werden Fakten gesucht, nicht Meinungen oder Gerüchte!


----------



## vertextsc (3. Januar 2007)

Moin Moin, 
wenn ihr mal auf  www.bikes.com/index.aspx  geht könnt ihr genau sehen welches Rocky noch in Canada gefertigt wird.
In der Legende zum Vertex 70 '07 steht aber leider das Symbol "Hand Crafted" nicht mehr dabei.


----------



## wilson (3. Januar 2007)

Soweit waren wir auch schon. Auf dem Rahmen (ich habe nur das Rahmenset gekauft) steht aber "build in Canada". Beim Komplettbike kann das auch "assembled in Canada" bedeuten, aber beim Rahmenset bestehen wenig Interpretationsmöglichkeiten und der dt. Importeur hat mir per E-mail versichert, dass das Vertex 70 in Canada gemacht würde.


----------



## Wolfssohn (3. Januar 2007)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Es werden Fakten gesucht, nicht Meinungen oder Gerüchte!




Also Fakten:

Neuer Deus XC Vorbau in 130mm, Schön verpackt mit schönem Aufkleber: Produktcode usw. und Made in Taiwan....

Der "polierte" Augenrand an der Front ist recht grob geglättet, sieht eher aus wie vom Stift mit der raspel einmal drübergezogen um den schwarzen Lack runter zu hauen!!

Deutlich "wenig schöner" als ein alter Deus -Vorbau der noch nicht aus Taiwan kam...


----------



## RM Matthias (5. Januar 2007)

Hallo zusammen,
habe mal einen Rocky Profi(XC sowie CC) gefragt, und er hat gesagt seines Wissens werden alle in Canada gebaut.


----------



## wilson (5. Januar 2007)

RM Matthias schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> habe mal einen Rocky Profi(XC sowie CC) gefragt, und er hat gesagt seines Wissens werden alle in Canada gebaut.



"build in canada" wurde nie bestritten. Geschweisst in Taiwan und Schaltauge in Kanada drangeschraubt könnte man aber auch als "build in canada" verkaufen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## soederbohm (5. Januar 2007)

Na das wird schon so ein Profi sein 

Es ist ja mittlerweile bekannt, das die günstigeren Modelle in Taiwan geschweisst werden.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## wilson (5. Januar 2007)

soederbohm schrieb:


> Na das wird schon so ein Profi sein
> 
> Es ist ja mittlerweile bekannt, das die günstigeren Modelle in Taiwan geschweisst werden.
> 
> ...



Ist es das? Welches sind denn die günstigeren? Ist das Vertex 70 günstig?


----------



## Caesium (5. Januar 2007)

Hallo,

um dieser Diskussion jetzt einfach mal ein Ende zu machen: Dreht euer Bike um, schaut mal ob VOR der Seriennummer eine Jahreszahl steht oder nicht.

MIT Jahreszahl: Made in Canada
OHNE: Made in Taiwan

So ist das und nicht anders. Gruß.


----------



## Felixxx (5. Januar 2007)

Ich schrei' mich gerade weg - der ist gut, sogar richtig gut 
Kann die Tastatur fast gar nicht mehr sehen, super ))

Echt klasse ))))))))))

Schönen Abend noch, Felixxx

P.S. Mein Rocky ist aus Taiwan - halt von Profis geschweisst...


----------



## meth3434 (6. Januar 2007)

Caesium schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> um dieser Diskussion jetzt einfach mal ein Ende zu machen: Dreht euer Bike um, schaut mal ob VOR der Seriennummer eine Jahreszahl steht oder nicht.
> 
> ...



danke dass diesem quatsch endlich jemand ein ende setzt indem er einfach sagt wie es wirklich ist! 
danke!

meth


----------



## wilson (7. Januar 2007)

meth3434 schrieb:


> danke dass diesem quatsch endlich jemand ein ende setzt indem er einfach sagt wie es wirklich ist!
> danke!
> 
> meth



War doch ein Witz, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## meth3434 (8. Januar 2007)

kennt ihr die geschichte von dem jungen der immer "Wölfe,Wölfe" ruft? Irgendwann hat er so viel Mist erzählt dass man ihm gar nicht mehr glaubt nicht mal mehr wenn er die Wahrheit spricht....


meth


----------



## wilson (8. Januar 2007)

meth3434 schrieb:


> kennt ihr die geschichte von dem jungen der immer "Wölfe,Wölfe" ruft? Irgendwann hat er so viel Mist erzählt dass man ihm gar nicht mehr glaubt nicht mal mehr wenn er die Wahrheit spricht....
> 
> 
> meth




Ich habe nicht gesagt, es sei falsch. Ich weiss aber nicht, ob ich ihm glauben kann, da er seine Behauptung ja nicht belegt und ich kann die Theorie z.Z. nicht überprüfen, da mein sicher in Canada gemachtes Slayer gerade beim Mechaniker ist. Das Vertex hat keine Jahreszahl vor der Seriennummer.


----------



## Rocklandbiker (8. Januar 2007)

Mein VERTEX 70 hat ne Nummer juhuh:*
2005000128*  

Mein Slayer Hot Rod:
*2005000322* ich hab gedacht da gibt es Weltweit nur 25


----------



## Catsoft (8. Januar 2007)

Die Nummer ist *vor *der Lackierung drauf


----------



## dirtpaw (8. Januar 2007)

also die Info mit der jahreszahl ja/nein macht zumindest bei meinen Rahmen Sinn: nur mein Flow hat keine Jahreszahl vorweg sondern ich glaube ne Buchstabenkombi. Keine Angst, trotz Rahmennummer 322 heisst es nicht, dass es das 322ste Hot Rod ist. Man weiss ja nicht wie die Systematik bei Rocky ist: der 322. Rahmen von Rocky in 2005, der 322. Slayer in 2005, der 322. Slayer in 2005 in der RH, etc. Aber es heisst ja eh immer, 25 Stück in Deutschland! Als der New Slayer Canuck 2006 in D ausverkauft war, wurden auch Stücke aus anderen Ländern nach D geschafft, es gibt also mehr als 25 in D, aber wieviele mehr? Wichtig ist halt immer wieviele es weltweit gibt...


----------



## Caesium (8. Januar 2007)

Die Nummer nach der Jahreszahl ist die Nummer des Produzierten Rahmens im laufenden Jahr - nicht des Modells.
Die Limitierungen bedeuten lediglich dass der Importeuer MINDESTENS diese Menge an Sondereditionen abnehmen muss um sie überhaupt zu bekommen.
Es können also immer auch mehr als 25 Rahmen sein wenn Bedarf ist.


----------



## wilson (8. Januar 2007)

Caesium schrieb:


> Die Nummer nach der Jahreszahl ist die Nummer des Produzierten Rahmens im laufenden Jahr - nicht des Modells.
> Die Limitierungen bedeuten lediglich dass der Importeuer MINDESTENS diese Menge an Sondereditionen abnehmen muss um sie überhaupt zu bekommen.
> Es können also immer auch mehr als 25 Rahmen sein wenn Bedarf ist.



Du scheinst Dich gut auszukennen. Es würde mich aber trotzdem interessieren, woher Du Deine Infos her hast und ob das mit der Jahreszahl vor der Rahmennummer wirklich stimmt.


----------



## b12k3 (8. Januar 2007)

Hab mal gelesen das die Modelle die als 25st. (SE) in Deutschland angeboten 25 weiteren im rest der Welt gegenüber stehen. Macht dann eine Limitierung Welt weit von 50st., kann das aber nicht belegen.
Gruß

Till


----------



## meth3434 (9. Januar 2007)

das entspricht nicht der realität, es ist so wie caesum es beschrieben hat, wer weiter rätseln will.... viel spass...


meth


----------



## b12k3 (9. Januar 2007)

hm.. Bedeutet eine Limitierung nicht eine Begrenzung, und demnach eine Limitierung auf 25 Stück auch eine begrenzung auf 25 St.??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Calexio (10. Januar 2007)

b12k3 schrieb:


> Hab mal gelesen das die Modelle die als 25st. (SE) in Deutschland angeboten 25 weiteren im rest der Welt gegenüber stehen. Macht dann eine Limitierung Welt weit von 50st., kann das aber nicht belegen.
> Gruß
> 
> Till




jetzt bitte ich dich aber,,25 stück gehen nach doitschland und weitere 25 in die restliche weite welt,,,so doll sind wir ja jawohl auch nicht ... ich meine 25 rahmen/bikes für "uns" und 25 für den (kleinen) rest der welt ... hallo !!!

also wenn überhaupt dann wären es wohl je 25 in diversen ländern,,wobei ich eher vermuten würde das es dann 25 pro importeur sind,,da so n importeur ja häufig mal mehr als ein land abdeckt


----------



## Catsoft (10. Januar 2007)

Calexio schrieb:


> jetzt bitte ich dich aber,,25 stück gehen nach doitschland und weitere 25 in die restliche weite welt,,,so doll sind wir ja jawohl auch nicht ... ich meine 25 rahmen/bikes für "uns" und 25 für den (kleinen) rest der welt ... hallo !!!
> 
> also wenn überhaupt dann wären es wohl je 25 in diversen ländern,,wobei ich eher vermuten würde das es dann 25 pro importeur sind,,da so n importeur ja häufig mal mehr als ein land abdeckt



Um es kurz zu machen: Quatsch  Teilweise sind es auch nur 25 St. Weltweit und zwar nur in D. In D stehen die Leute nun mal auf die S.E. Modelle.

Hat irgendjemand Fakten, sonst sollten wir dieses Thema beenden.


----------



## Caesium (10. Januar 2007)

Catsoft schrieb:
			
		

> Es werden Fakten gesucht, nicht Meinungen oder Gerüchte!




25 Räder für den Rest der Welt? Wovon soll Rocky Mtn denn leben? Diese Gerüchte halten sich zwar noch, jeder will sie irgendwoher wissen, aber keiner belegt sie. 
Es ist definitiv NICHT so, auch wenn der Deutsche Markt für sich eine ebenso große Rolle spielt wie der restliche Europäische, so ist er nur Nummer 3 nach USA und Canada.

Zu dem Thema ist gesagt worden was es zu sagen gibt - jetzt könnt ihr weiter es für euch interpretieren wie ihr wollt, oder es einfach akzeptieren wie es ist.


----------



## soederbohm (10. Januar 2007)

Also ich bin ja auch weiterhin der Meinung, dass die offiziellen S.E.s auf 25 Stück weltweit limitiert sind.
Und wenn so ein Held wie Caesium hier seine Behauptungen reinstellt ohne sie selbst zu belegen... Woher nimmst Du denn Deine schlauen Sprüche?

Gruß
Martin


----------



## numinisflo (10. Januar 2007)

Es gibt mehrere Beispiele, welche Caesiums Theorie doch unterstützen. Einmal das RMX Canuck. Hat mal geheißen, dass es davon nur 15 gibt. Völliger Quatsch, davon habe alleine ich live im Bikepark, hier im Forum, in meiner Garage und bei ebay schon mehr gesehen, dazu einige bei Pinkbike usw. - hier ist diese Zahl wohl völlig falsch.

Dann das Slayer Canuck. Es gibt schon so viele hier im Forum, dann kenne ich Händler die das Teil noch einige Male verkauft haben, bei eBay war es immer wieder zu sehen und dann noch die Dunkelzifferanzahl der Bikes, die nicht hier im Netz zu sehen sind, welche auch nicht unterschätzt werden sollte.

Ich denke aber auch das hier an dieser Stelle der Siggi beispielsweise mehr sagen könnte.

FLO


----------



## soederbohm (10. Januar 2007)

Vom New Slayer Canuck gabs aber auch 80Stück weltweit und 25 in Deutschland. Das könnte schon eher hinkommen.

Aber ist ja auch egel. Hauptsache wir sind mit unseren Paintjobs zufrieden, egal ob limitiert oder nicht.


----------



## wilson (10. Januar 2007)

@Caesium
Kannst Du nicht endlich sagen, woher Du Deine profunden Kenntnisse her hast? Wäre doch nichts als anständig, wenn man so apodiktische Aussagen macht!


----------



## b12k3 (12. Januar 2007)

@Calexio

Geht hier nicht drum wie doll "wir" sind oder nicht.. hab ja auch geschrieben, kann es nicht belegen.



numinisflo schrieb:


> ...und dann noch die Dunkelzifferanzahl der Bikes, die nicht hier im Netz zu sehen sind..



Sorry, liest sich aber zu genial ;D


----------



## LuisWoo (13. Januar 2007)

Hm, mein Flow FS hat ne Jahreszahl vor der Seriennummer. Aber um der heiteren Verwirrung noch eins draufzusetzen ist es wohl auch sehr möglich, dass Baugruppen an verschiedenen Orten geschweisst werden. Also Hauptrahmen in Kanada und Hinterbauschwingen in Taiwan. Ich war selber über viele Jahre WIG-Schweisser im aluminiumverbauenden Gewerbe und hab es im Blick, ob Schweissnähte von einem oder von unterschiedlichen Schweissern stammen.
Beim meinem Flow FS haben definitiv mehrere Leute geschweisst. Aber ist ja auch klar, dass in grossen Produktionsstätten in Baugruppen unterteilt und gefertigt wird. Und demzufolge Produktionslinien auch ausgelagert werden.
Aber wo liegt das Problem, gibt man dem Taiwanesen Zeit zum Schweissen, dann zieht er genauso schöne Nähte wie jeder andere vom Fach. 
Die ganze Chose wo geschweisst wird ist eh nur Marketingblahblah. 
Den Schweissern selber ist es egal, ob sie Fahrradrahmen schweissen oder
Dachrinnen. Die machen ihren Job und schauen um ihren Lebensunterhalt.
Egal in welchem Land. Die Mär vom tollen kanadischen Schweisser haben sich nur Werbeleute ausgedacht und in all den Jahren ist es zum Mythos geworden, der einfach nur lustig ist. Aber an für sich ist es schon toll, wenn eine einfache Handwerksarbeit einen so hohen gesellschaftlichen Stellenwert bekommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radical_53 (13. Januar 2007)

Nu ja, der Rahmen ist halt das Herzstück vom Bike. Und was hält den zusammen? Die Schweißnähte  Je nachdem wie sie ausgeführt sind fallen sie halt auch optisch ins Auge, manche Hersteller sind gerade für die besonders feinen Schweißnähte berühmt...
Und wenn man halt ein Rocky kauft, dann will man Kanada und eben auch wissen daß der Kram genau dort und nirgends anders gebaut wurde. Man bezahlt den Mehrpreis zur Konkurrenz ja nicht für ein Produkt, was aus mehr als dem reinen "Stück Metall" besteht... das Gefühl und die Emotion kommt dazu, dafür bezahlt man dann gern mehr als für einen evtl. technisch ähnlich guten 08/15 Taiwan Rahmen.


----------



## Felixxx (13. Januar 2007)

Das "Geile" an Rocky ist, dass es eben Rocky ist.
Rocky Mountain - und vor allem bike action haben die letzten Jahrzehnte `nen super Job gemacht. Zumindest einen besseren als die meisten Anderen...
Dieses "haben will!!!" ist es doch, was den Rocky Interessenten zum Rocky Besitzer macht.
Exclusiv, hipp und zeitlos zugleich, das Ganze drumherum lässt uns doch stolz auf unsere Bikes sein - egal wo der Rahmen geschweisst ist.
Beruflich habe ich festgestellt, dass "Made in US oder Canada" nicht unbedingt ein Gütesiegel für Handwerkskunst ist. Habe 15 Jahre lang mit teurem HighEnd zu tun gehabt, CD Laufwerke, Vorverstärker, Endstufen, Lautsprecher etc.
Auf der anderen Seite des Atlantiks sind super kreative Köpfe mit tollen Ideen, die meisten Trends werden dort geschaffen, aber richtig gut umgesetzt wird's meist woanders.
Deswegen bevorzuge ich die professionelle Arbeitseinstellung der Asiaten - nicht den hemdsärmeligen Schweisser, der in der Mittagspause auf'm Bike sitzt (auch wenn's besser für's Image ist).
Dennoch finde ich die Preise für Rocky und Race Face in Ordnung. Schmerzt zwar an der Kasse, aber dafür bekomme ich ja auch das ganze drumherum.
Oute mich hier als BikeindasWohnzimmersteller, damit ich auch bei Sch....wetter Freude an meinem Rocky habe. 
Mein Rocky Mountain Hammer ist Baujahr 1991. Hab´ es immer noch und bin total happy damit - obwohl ich zwischendurch ein Cannondale F1000 und auch ein Fat Chance Yo Eddy mein eigen nennen durfte. 
Das Rocky ist geblieben - weil es einfach besser zu fahren ist und das Drumherum stimmt. Wer weiss, ob das Ding nicht schon auseinander gefallen wäre, wenn es nicht in Taiwan geschweisst wurde?
Mein nächstes Bike wird mit Sicherheit wieder ein Rocky - auch weil der deutsche Vertrieb immer freundlich und super hilfsbereit ist.

Schönen Abend noch, Felixxx


----------



## LuisWoo (14. Januar 2007)

@ radical
lass mal gut sein ;-) solche Schweissnähte ziehe ich Dir auch. Und auch ein paar weitere Leute, die ich kenne. Kein Problem.
Wobei ich bezweifle, dass der Schweisser den "Mehrpreis" für den Rahmen ausmacht. Spart sich RM wirklich Geld, wenn sie Fertigungslinien auslagert?
Wir haben hier ja keine Massenartikel, gottlob!
Ich denke das hat andere Gründe. Und wichtig ist, dass die Leute von RM ein Auge drauf haben, wie ihre Produkte gefertigt werden und weniger wo. 
Es zählt das Endergebnis. Und das stimmt einfach, wie ich meine. Ich fühle mich einfach sauwohl auf meinem Rocky -und an den Schweissnähten kann ich nichts aussetzen, die sind nicht weltmeisterlich, aber doch einwandfrei.
Den "hemdsärmeligen Schweisser, der in der Mittagspause auf'm Bike sitzt" gibts so eh nicht mehr. Dafür haben sich die Fertigungsabläufe zu sehr industrialisiert. Das ist alles viel zu professionell geworden, rationeller, sonst würde es die Firma wohl nicht mehr geben. Wir leben nicht mehr in den frühen 90er Jahren.... das ist alles schon ein paar Nummern gewachsen. Aber dafür gibt es jedes Jahr aufs neue phantastische Bikes. Darauf kommts an!


----------



## Radical_53 (14. Januar 2007)

Ich sag ja auch nicht, daß z.B. nur RM solche Schweißnähte ziehen kann  Aber bei vielen Rahmen, die einen gewissen "Kult-Status" genießen, werden oft auch besonders hübsche Schweißnähte zitiert. 
Man kann halt nicht sehen wie fein das Alu ist was verarbeitet wird, wie die Rohre konifiziert sind, aber das restliche Finish und die Nähte sieht man eben. Wenn die halt optisch schön und gelungen sind, fällt das eben ins Auge. Und das ist auch gut so  
Im Grunde geht's natürlich um die Bikes und wie sie sich fahren, aber wnen das Auge halt auch mitessen kann... gerne doch, oder?


----------



## wilson (15. Januar 2007)

Ich finde die Schweissnähte weder bei meinem Slayer (sicher in Canada geschweisst) noch bei meinem Vertex (vermutlich in Taiwan geschweisst) besonders schön. Zumindest lässt sich hier kein markanter Unterschied erkennen. Bei den Nähten ist mir aber deren Stabilität wesentlich wichtiger als deren Aussehen. Wer auf schöne Schweissnähte steht, sollte sich z.B. ein Rahmen von Litespeed oder ein Merlin anschauen


----------



## LuisWoo (15. Januar 2007)

Oder von Moots... nicht von dieser Welt.
Aber Titan ist ja ne andere Sache.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr. Hannibal (15. Januar 2007)

Bin zwar auch Rocky Fan. Aber ich frage mich ob die Firma auch in andere Länder so gehypt wird wie im deutschsprachigen Raum? In Usa und Canada sieht man sogut wie keine Rockys?! Glaube das die Canadier mit uns das beste geschäft machen. Wäre aber wirklich interressant welche Rahmen, wohin, in Stückzahlen verkauft werden.


----------



## wilson (15. Januar 2007)

Dr. Hannibal schrieb:


> Bin zwar auch Rocky Fan. Aber ich frage mich ob die Firma auch in andere Länder so gehypt wird wie im deutschsprachigen Raum? In Usa und Canada sieht man sogut wie keine Rockys?! Glaube das die Canadier mit uns das beste geschäft machen. Wäre aber wirklich interressant welche Rahmen, wohin, in Stückzahlen verkauft werden.



Wahrscheinlich in jene Länder, wo die Kaufkraft am grössten ist. So wie Deutschland und die Schweiz. Bei mtbr.com wird z.B. tatsächlich über Preise und Ausstattungen von 30er Rockys diskutiert. Hier würde man darüber nur verächtlich die Nase rümpfen.


----------



## wilson (1. Februar 2007)

Ich denke das: http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?p=2697851#post2697851 dürfte alle Spekulationen beenden...


----------



## Rocklandbiker (13. Februar 2007)

Das kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor. KAnn es sein das es eine gewisse Ähnlichkeit mit dem neuen VERTEX nicht leugnen kann....... 






*http://www.caribou-bike.com/*


----------



## MTsports (13. Februar 2007)

Hi,

das möchte ich aber schon behaupten  
Schau Dir mal genau die Rahmenrohre an !


----------



## Rocklandbiker (13. Februar 2007)

..........aber der Hinterbau...................?


----------



## MTsports (13. Februar 2007)

Das ist wie wenn Du sagen würdest die Rücklichter vom neuen 3er BMW sehen aus wie die vom Mazda


----------



## LB Jörg (13. Februar 2007)

Hmmh, wei schauen denn die vom Mazda aus.....also jetzt gleich oder anders 

G.


----------



## ik23 (13. Februar 2007)

@MTsports
Ich wusste doch, da war noch was, als ich am Freitag im Laden war  
Sieht so aus, als ob es das Carbon Baby ins Wohnzimmer geschafft hat


----------



## wilson (13. Februar 2007)

Habe gar nicht gewusst, dass das Team Carbonsitz- und Kettenstreben hat. Seh ich richtig, dass dort ein Gelenk an Sitzstrebe und Ausfallende ist und wenn ja was tut das dort???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTsports (14. Februar 2007)

ik23 schrieb:


> @MTsports
> Ich wusste doch, da war noch was, als ich am Freitag im Laden war
> Sieht so aus, als ob es das Carbon Baby ins Wohnzimmer geschafft hat



Hi ,

ja da siehste mal , aber Ihr habt ja auch gleich weiter gemusst  
Das nächste mal zeige ich ihn Dir dann , wenn er bis dahin noch dahängt  



wilson schrieb:


> Habe gar nicht gewusst, dass das Team Carbonsitz- und Kettenstreben hat. Seh ich richtig, dass dort ein Gelenk an Sitzstrebe und Ausfallende ist und wenn ja was tut das dort???



nein der Rahmen besitzt kein Gelenk , das ist wohl eine optische Täuschung !
Diesen TEAM Rahmen gibt es auch nur in einer Auflage von 20Stk in diesem Fall sogar nur WELTWEIT


----------



## wilson (14. Februar 2007)

MTsports schrieb:


> Hi ,
> Diesen TEAM Rahmen gibt es auch nur in einer Auflage von 20Stk in diesem Fall sogar nur WELTWEIT



Was hat das gute Stück denn gekostet und was wiegt der Rahmen?


----------



## MTsports (14. Februar 2007)

hi es handelt sich um ein 2007er Modell !

hier findest Du noch weitere Infos :
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=3264514#post3264514


----------



## [email protected] (24. Februar 2007)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich habe mir ein Rocky gekauft, jetzt wo ich den Thread gelesen habe bekomme ich halb das Kotz**

Meine Rahmennummer ist die TV20191 und soll ein Vertex Signature sein...
Kann jemand von euch was an dieser Nummer "ersehen" ?? 


Danke!!


----------



## s.d (24. Februar 2007)

Was für Farben hat es denn Bild wäre auch nicht schlecht also ich vermute mal das ist ein 2000er Modell und wenn es sich um ein Signature handelt dürfte es es handmade in Canada sein, also Erbrochenes wieder runterschlucken


----------



## [email protected] (24. Februar 2007)

s.d schrieb:


> Was für Farben hat es denn Bild wäre auch nicht schlecht also ich vermute mal das ist ein 2000er Modell und wenn es sich um ein Signature handelt dürfte es es handmade in Canada sein, also Erbrochenes wieder runterschlucken



ok, dann hoffe ich das ich es wieder runterschlucken kann 

Das hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=41409&sort=1&cat=9&page=3


----------



## patek (3. März 2007)

auf dem vertex team 2007 mit carbon hinterbau ist der aufkleber master crafted (von meistern gebaut) drauf....allerdings ist das teil auf 20 stück weltweit limitiert...


----------



## mtb_biker_dd (21. Juli 2007)

Tippi29 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Hab heute bei BIKEACTION angerufen:
> 
> ...


Schlussfolgerung?

Vertex 70 - Made in Canada
Vertex 50 - Made in sonstwo....

???


----------



## wilson (21. Juli 2007)

Meine Recherchen haben ergeben, dass nur noch die Vertex Team Rahmen in Canada geschweisst werden. Leider!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_biker_dd (21. Juli 2007)

Die Mär von Schweißern im Karohemd mit 'nem Moosehead in der Hand ist somit wohl dahin. Aber sollte das meine Entscheidung, mir ein Vertex 50 oder 70 zu holen, wirklich beeinflussen?


----------



## wilson (21. Juli 2007)

Zuerst wars ein Schock. Doch jetzt habe ich viel Freude mit meinem Vertex 70, das in Chinada geschweisst wurde.


----------



## mtb_biker_dd (21. Juli 2007)

Chinada 

Wilson, vielleicht kann ich dich als Besitzer eines Vertex 70 fragen, ob denn der Aufpreis gegenüber einem 50 gerechtfertigt ist?


----------



## wilson (21. Juli 2007)

Kann ich leider nicht helfen. Ich habe das Vertex 70 als Rahmenset gekauft und selber aufgebaut. Wie die ab Werk geliefert werden, weiss ich nicht.


----------



## mtb_biker_dd (21. Juli 2007)

Du hast 18", wilson?


----------



## wilson (21. Juli 2007)

Ja.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

